# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Obst und Gemüse waschen

## Siamfan

Da ich schon länger aus D weg bin,  habe ich keine Ahnung,  was da läuft/ möglich ist. 
Hier TH gab es mal bei Lotus-Tesco ein spezielles Mittel zum Reinigen von Obst und Gemüse. 
Als dies alle war,  kam trotz Nachfrage nichts mehr nach. 

Bevor unser Mittel alle war,  habe ich das beim Makro gefunden. 

Es geht da nicht nur drum,  die Gifte runter zu waschen,  genau so schlimm ist das Wachs. 
Wachs ist von Natur aus auf den Früchten und auf Gemüse,  um es vor dem Austrocknen zu schützen. 
Leider nutzt man das,  und bringt immer mehr Wachs künstlich auf. 
DAS verstopt alle Filter in unseren Organen. 
Ich denke,  nur mit Wasser bekommt man das nur unbefriedigend ab. 
Ich habe einmal Trauben und einmal Tomaten,  halbe halbe nur mit Wasser und die andere Häfte mit 2-3 Spitzer von dem Mittel im Wasser gewaschen. 
Mit dem Mittel wurde es augenscheinlich besser,  aber auch gefühlt,  die Tomaten fingen in der Hand an zu quietschen, wie fettfreie Teller nach dem Spülen.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich nutze gerne diese Schüssel,  mit dem geschlitzen,  erhöhten Ablaufrand. 
Das Obst (hier Trauben) , kommt mit Stielen in die Schüssel, nur soviel,  damit alles mit Wasser bedeckt werden kann. 
Zwei bis drei Spritzer von dem Mittel drauf und dann mitWasser auffüllen.  Dabei schäumt es etwas,  geht aber gleich wieder zurück. 
Jetzt stecke ich die Hand in die Schüssel und ahme die Drehbewegungen einer Waschmaschine nach. Nach 5-10Drehungen wechsele ich die Richtung. 
Das Obst muß halt schwimmend frei bewegen können. 
Dann hebele ich die Trauben um,  wodurch die Unteren nach oben kommen. 
Das wiederhole ich alles etwa 5mal.
Dann wird die meist etwas rötliche Brühe abgegossen. 



Dann wird 4-5mal nachgespült. Ist die Schüssel voll,  lasse ich auch hier den Inhalt kurz in Beide Richtungen kreisen. 
Danach kommen sie zum Abtrocknen auf ein Küchenkrepppapier und danach bis zum weiteren Verzehr in den Kühlschrank.

----------


## wein4tler

Meine Frau macht immer diese Mischung zum Obstreinigen:

Vermische einen Liter Wasser und 0,25 Liter Haushaltsessig. 
Dazu gibst du pro Liter Wasser einen Esslöffel Natron und den Saft einer halben Zitrone.
Tauche dein Obst, Salat oder Gemüse in diese Flüssigkeit und lasse es mindestens 20 Minuten darin stehen.
Anschließend unter klarem Wasser abspülen.

Sie sagt das wirkt.

----------


## Siamfan

> Sie sagt das wirkt.


Sicher doch!  Ich hätte auch alle Zutaten da!


Der Inhalt in der Flasche links (neben der Spüle) setzt sich wahrscheinlich ähnlich zusammen. 
Wenn ich an die Diskussionen mit meiner Frau denke,  bleibe ich bei dem Mittel. 
Ich habe auch immer genug Vorrat!
Wenn man sich einen Vorrat von dem Rezept deiner Frau macht und das auf so eine Pumpflasche abfüllt,  ginge das auch,  ...
Blieben aber immer noch die Diskussionen mit meiner FrauFrau!   :: 

Ich könnte aber die leeren Flaschen von unserem Mittel sammeln und mit dem Rezept deiner Frau auffüllen,  ...  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Tomaten esse ich jeden Tag zwei,  dementsprechend oft muß ich welche waschen. 

Grundsätzlich versuche ich immer mit Stiel zu kaufen. Weil ich glaube(!) , ziemlich sicher,  da zieht sonst Wasser in die Frucht. 
Bei dem Waschgang sieht man die rötliche Färbung. 
Also ohne Stiel schnell 5x nachspülen  oder bis kein Schaum mehr kommt. 

Die gab es heute ausnahmsweise  mal (450g für 13x TB) , voll gut und mit Stiel. 
Mir tun solche Preise immer einen Stich versetzen.  Mein Bruder und ich haben immer auf hohen Leidern Kirschen gepflückt,  einen 20kg-Korb voll zum Einkochen. Wieviel wir da jeder gegessen haben,  kann ich nicht abschätzen,  urgendwo kurz vor Bauchschmerzen! 



Trotz Stiele auch schnell nachspülen.

----------

